# Bollington Mine - December 2008



## Gibbo (Dec 27, 2008)

This was more of a reccé than an explore to determine the location and pass it onto some mine expert urbexers for a visit with the proper equipment.

But, we (R1 and myself) couldn't resist a sneaky look in, so it was a quick nip in and grab some flash photos. The floor consisted of a very nasty Manfrotto ruining thick sludge.































​


----------



## LiamCH (Dec 27, 2008)

The roof in that last shot looks terrifying. If it gives way, will it be only the lining that comes down, or will the rest of the tunnel come with it?


----------



## Gangeox (Dec 27, 2008)

Good find, looks very tempting does that, how far do you think it goes? and how far did you venture in?


----------



## BigLoada (Dec 28, 2008)

Great find guys. Is this the one near the Macclesfield canal? Looks like a transport drivage for an old coal mine for taking out tubs. Whats the deal on the other end is there a fall?


----------



## tarboat (Dec 29, 2008)

BigLoada said:


> Great find guys. Is this the one near the Macclesfield canal? Looks like a transport drivage for an old coal mine for taking out tubs. Whats the deal on the other end is there a fall?



Spot on that man. There is a shaft at the far end of the tunnel but this has been filled in. The mine produced mainly fireclay with a little coal, and this was shipped via the Macclesfield and Peak Forest Canal to a brickworks in Dukinfield.


----------



## Gibbo (Dec 30, 2008)

BigLoada said:


> Great find guys. Is this the one near the Macclesfield canal?



Yep, it was thanks mainly to Tarboat and seeing his earlier photos that made us want to track it down.


----------

